# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  11 мая состоится Национальный финал Imagine Cup 2017 – Microsoft объявит победителей

## Labs

11 мая на территории бизнес-инкубатора ПВТ в Минске состоится национальный финал крупнейшего международного технологического конкурса Imagine Cup 2017 под эгидой Microsoft. В региональном туре примут участие выпускники средних школ, которым исполнилось 16 лет, студенты белорусских вузов, магистранты и аспиранты. Каждый год свои проекты представляют тысячи молодых талантов. 30 лучших команд со всего мира отправляются в Сиэтл (США) для того, чтобы побороться за главный приз – $100 000 на дальнейшее развитие проекта. 


В этом году компания Microsoft отменила категории, поэтому у юных программистов появился шанс реализовать любу идею. Обязательные условия, которые должен соблюсти разработчик: инновационный, не похожий на другие, проект и использование при его создании облачных технологий Microsoft Azure и Visual Studio любой версии. Большинство разработок, которые учащиеся продемонстрировали в рамках прошлогоднего конкурса, нашли применение в сфере образования, здравоохранения и других социальных направлениях. 


Участвуя в престижном международном конкурсе, студенты получают возможность представить свои идеи ведущим экспертам, получить ценные призы, начать успешную карьеру, открыть собственный бизнес. Основная цель организаторов – помочь юным талантам раскрыть свой потенциал, реализовать идеи в собственных проектах и представить их специалистам за рубежом. В рамках регионального тура Imagine Cup 2017 экспертное жюри оценит уникальные идеи, инновационные технологические решения, умение достойно представить свои проекты на русском и английском языках. 


Все участники Национального финала получат подарки от Microsoft. Выступающих будут приглашать на сцену по списку, анонсированному перед началом мероприятия. В распоряжении каждой команды 3 минуты на презентацию проекта и 2 минуты на вопросы жюри/зала. После выступлений жюри примет решение и объявит троих победителей. Команда, которая займет первое место, отправится на полуфинал Imagine Cup 2017 в Киев, где примет участие в соревновании между лучшими командами СНГ. Команда, которая победит в полуфинале, поедет в Сиэтл на международный финал Imagine Cup. 


*Программа Imagine Cup 2017* 
15.30 – регистрация участников, welcome coffee
16.00 – выступление директора ПВТ
16.15 – выступления команд
17.15 – coffe-break, совещание жюри
17.30 – объявление результатов
18.00 – окончание


Место проведения Национального финала Imagine Cup 2017 - бизнес-инкубатор ПВТ, г. Минск, ул. Купревича, 1/5.

----------

